
  What Valley Companies Should Know about Tencent  - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/20/what-valley-companies-should-know-about-tencent/
======
quadhome
Although a bit sensationalist, articles like this recall the fact that China
will "soon" be a huge market effectively invisible to the English-speaking
world.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers)

English does well for itself. Better if you include that it's effectively the
unifying language of the eurozone.

<http://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/CN>

There's QQ. But what English-speaking tech companies are making inroads into
China? Microsoft, Google (who "pulled out") and Amazon.cn (a '04 acquisition)
are the big ones I see. It it a matter of money to get the foot in the door?

~~~
hawflakes
Um, eBay tried and failed. I worked for PayPal China and it's been a rough
slog for them. The only inroads for them was all the cross-border stuff.

Alibaba (the other big Chinese Internet giant) accepts PayPal now.

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870446470457520...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704464704575207782010723048.html)

------
mungdiboo
The valuation of any company that lists on the chinese stock exchange is
highly suspect.

~~~
derekc
Overvalued or not, Tencent is gold.

------
SkyMarshal
_Tencent has also made forays in online payments and ecommerce, but it has had
the least success in that category. The company isn’t giving up. I met with
Tencent’s CTO Jeff Xiong in Hong Kong last week and when I asked him what the
company’s core strength was, he answered “patience.”_

Good answer.

